# First results from the switch over



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's what I'm talkin' about 

Good shooting....51Xs with skinnies isn't anything to hang your head about :wink: that's a good first half of the year....even more so with pins. I hope my first half is that good 

I was hoping the rain would hold off this weekend and I would get to shoot a half or at least get some tunning done at 60....but it doesn't look like that is going to happen :doh: dag on rain


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about
> 
> Good shooting....51Xs with skinnies isn't anything to hang your head about :wink: that's a good first half of the year....even more so with pins. I hope my first half is that good
> 
> I was hoping the rain would hold off this weekend and I would get to shoot a half or at least get some tunning done at 60....but it doesn't look like that is going to happen :doh: dag on rain


 Thanks for the kind words. Field shooting is like taking a shot of B-12 for me. 
I agree with the weather bashing! So far March winds have been tollerable.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I was talking to TN ARCHER last night about shooting outside. Told him that right after indoor nationals I'll be converting over to shoot Navigators. He said, "you mean a day or two after?". I said, "no, I mean Sunday afternoon".


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

JayMc said:


> I was talking to TN ARCHER last night about shooting outside. Told him that right after indoor nationals I'll be converting over to shoot Navigators. He said, "you mean a day or two after?". I said, "no, I mean Sunday afternoon".


 I just couldn't wait that long. :sad:Too much coffee I guess. 

It will cost me some x's in the Indoor, but I am not a contender for all those cash & prizes anyway. :third:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

It is forbidden to talk about or shoot outside until after indoor nationals... not because I like indoors more or anything but more becaue the protours wont shoot until the logs have been put away for the year.... and they become very ill if their hibernation is disturbed early!!!!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> It is forbidden to talk about or shoot outside until after indoor nationals... not because I like indoors more or anything but more becaue the protours wont shoot until the logs have been put away for the year.... and they become very ill if their hibernation is disturbed early!!!!


sorry all you @#$%$#! im with x-hunter on this one, week and a half left in the hibernation cycle!!!

ssssshhhhhhhh


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> It is forbidden to talk about or shoot outside until after indoor nationals... not because I like indoors more or anything but more becaue the protours wont shoot until the logs have been put away for the year.... and they become very ill if their hibernation is disturbed early!!!!


 One other thing, Target life is much better when you punch tiny holes instead of giant ones. 

My 2512's know their place in my arrow pecking order. They were greatful to be out of the box as long as they were. 



I feel your pain even if you're not admitting it. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> One other thing, Target life is much better when you punch tiny holes instead of giant ones.
> 
> My 2512's know their place in my arrow pecking order. They were greatful to be out of the box as long as they were.
> 
> ...



I equally enjoy indoors and outdoors its really that it seems every year about 2 weeks befor nats the weather breaks and everybody else is outside shooting and im still in the range plugging away...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I equally enjoy indoors and outdoors its really that it seems every year about 2 weeks befor nats the weather breaks and everybody else is outside shooting and im still in the range plugging away...


 which is why I see your name high on the scoreboard. I will be in Louisville screaming the skinnies. Should get some strange looks for sure, but I have no aspirations or High expectations. (Jesse Jackson would be proud of that line)
Never know might do ok with them. I'm mostly going to watch my son shoot.

Looking forward to that.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> which is why I see your name high on the scoreboard. I will be in Louisville screaming the skinnies. Should get some strange looks for sure, but I have no aspirations or High expectations. (Jesse Jackson would be proud of that line)
> Never know might do ok with them. I'm mostly going to watch my son shoot.
> 
> Looking forward to that.


I'm going to have a good time!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbs_upCongrats on the new arrival Vance, and I have already started working on the outside stuff, i'm not going to shot anything else indoors so it's all about the great OUTDOORSI'v got a new toy to play with and can't wait to give it a workout. Good luck to you and your son at the Ville.
Terry:darkbeer:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> It is forbidden to talk about or shoot outside until after indoor nationals... not because I like indoors more or anything but more becaue the protours wont shoot until the logs have been put away for the year.... and they become very ill if their hibernation is disturbed early!!!!


I'm sorry about that X Hunter but I have to do what I got to do, I'v got a new toy and it seems to be a MEAN GREEN SHOOTING MACHINEnow go show us how it is supposed to be done at the Ville.
Terry


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dutchy said:


> sorry all you @#$%$#! im with x-hunter on this one, week and a half left in the hibernation cycle!!!
> 
> ssssshhhhhhhh


You two better stay in the indoor forum then


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Good shooting Vance and congrats on the grandkid.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

The skinnys are just fine.

I shot in the playoffs of our indoor league last evening and managed a clean 300 48x's which is somewhat weak but x's don't mean anything in our team league shoot.

Those arrows shoot just like I want them to.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

VA Vince said:


> Good shooting Vance and congrats on the grandkid.


Thank you; grandkids are awesome.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

tabarch said:


> :thumbs_upCongrats on the new arrival Vance, and I have already started working on the outside stuff, i'm not going to shot anything else indoors so it's all about the great OUTDOORSI'v got a new toy to play with and can't wait to give it a workout. Good luck to you and your son at the Ville.
> Terry:darkbeer:


Thanks Terry


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

My outdoor season will start after the ville with a sharp looking new toy....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> My outdoor season will start after the ville with a *sharp looking new toy*....


NO WAY - you bought a new Toyota pick up? 

Good luck buddy, we'll be thinking about you while we're enjoying the great outdoors at DCWC with plenty of shoulder room. :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> My outdoor season will start after the ville with a sharp looking new toy....


OK...............we're waiting. But not till after Kentucky,,,,give it UP???


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> NO WAY - you bought a new Toyota pick up?
> 
> Good luck buddy, we'll be thinking about you while we're enjoying the great outdoors at DCWC with plenty of shoulder room. :wink:


Nope after investing almost $500 in my current ride this week it will be around for a few more years



mag41vance said:


> OK...............we're waiting. But not till after Kentucky,,,,give it UP???


Nope yall cant see it at least until after I've seen it.... It should be ready around the end of next week...........


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Nope after investing almost $500 in my current ride this week it will be around for a few more years
> 
> 
> 
> Nope yall cant see it at least until after I've seen it.... It should be ready around the end of next week...........




Hmmm


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Also the Greatest thing that happened this week. My daughter gave birth to Our 3rd grandchild. A fine healty boy.
> I think I'm gracing agefully.


Congrats!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> which is why I see your name high on the scoreboard. I will be in Louisville screaming the skinnies. Should get some strange looks for sure, but I have no aspirations or High expectations. (Jesse Jackson would be proud of that line)
> Never know might do ok with them. I'm mostly going to watch my son shoot.
> 
> Looking forward to that.


Hope you both do well.

Good luck to you too Bradly!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> My outdoor season will start after the ville with a sharp looking new toy....


Go ahead Brad tell me I promise I won't tell anyone else:wink::blah::blah::blah:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

tabarch said:


> Go ahead Brad tell me I promise I won't tell anyone else:wink::blah::blah::blah:


Hell I got to wait so do yall!!!!


----------

